# Cula Roja 2015



## rsuniga (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey to all 2 coolers and any good fisherman looking for a fourth to fish this tournament coming in July and looking for any serious man or women serious in going if so will give all detsils when you get in touch with me I have 3 guys with myself include be fishing of a Majek Illusion and doing a lot of wade fishing. This tournament is in Port Oconner. You can text if want 361- two four 4 nine 907 Ruben. Had fourth guy back out due to work schedule and don't want to wait till last minute to find replacement. Have a few other guys wanting to go but they don't like wade fishing or their wife's won't let them go for the few days.


----------

